# Diphereline help



## MrsGorilla (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi ladies, I'm having de ICSI at a clinic in Czech republic and I on Tuesday I'm due to have my diphereline injection. Just checked it and the powder doesn't look good, looks like there's condensation in there that's caused the powder to stick together. The box had been out of the sun but as we all know it had been pretty hot here in England!
Really freaking out that the injection is now no good and I won't be able to have it on Tuesday and our transfer in September will be cancelled.
Anyone any experience? I've emailed the clinic with pictures but won't get a response until Monday...surely it will be too late then to do anything about it? 
Never thought to check it until now, thought it would be absolutely fine, I feel such an idiot!


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

How about taking it to a larger pharmacy, or even two and asking them ! As I understand it, vials shouldn't contain condensation but it may still be ok. Powders are often formed by dehydrating a solution, so depending on the compound it may dry out to a lumpy form rather than a nice powder.
Good luck & let us know  
Xx


----------



## MrsGorilla (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks Bundles, don't know why I didn't think of that! I work in the pharmacy at my local hospital, but don't fancy taking it in to work. Will pop into a pharmacy tomorrow... Will keep you posted!


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Lol  
Xx


----------



## MrsGorilla (Dec 12, 2013)

Morning Bundles  I had a reply from my coordinator yesterday even though it was Sunday and she is abroad somewhere on her holidays! She said injection looks fine, but if any problems I can buy one from fertility2u. Thank heavens! Feeling 80% better, but won't be 100% until those drugs are working their way into my bottom muscle!


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

That's good news MrsG I had a feeling that would be the case as I've had to rehydrate vials before and even with the same compound they have looked different each time.
Xx


----------

